# My driveway regrading project



## Michael

Well I have been working this project for a couple weeks when I felt like doing anything and I finally got finished with part one of the driveway regrade. The problem I am having is the lack of drainage in the driveway to my shop (lots of standing water). The results are better in getting the water to drain off my driveway but I am going to have to put I tile because it has not totally eliminated the standing water. Well here are some pictures of the project and what I got done so far.


----------



## Michael

This is looking from up to my driveway to my shop


----------



## Michael

And a lot of the dirt ended up over on the other side of my property where I needed it to fill in some really rough areas


----------



## Michael

And one last pictur looking across the front of my shop


----------



## Greg

Michael,

Is that Yellow Thang a rental? What's the final result gonna be?


----------



## Michael

The final result will be that I put in a french drain and take a little more of the soil off near the fence, No, the yellow thang is not a rental, I borrowed it from my neighbor Dan to do do some trenching this weekend in front of my shop and a new power line to my shop so I have 220 volts instead of just 110. So many projects and so little time to do them


----------



## Ingersoll444

Big job. Looks like fun though.


----------



## Argee

It would be fun to have a small excavator for a month of so...I can think of a half a dozen projects for it off the top of my head


----------



## bontai Joe

The little pine tree in your 3rd post sure looks lonely  Nice job on your regrade.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *The little pine tree in your 3rd post sure looks lonely  Nice job on your regrade.:thumbsup: *


Yeah the pine tree is lonely but not for long. The first part of April Dan and I going to be planting 100 hemlock evergreen hedge trees down the easement between our properties and 50 more down the front and back of my property for privacy and 50 on Dans property. I guess the projects are just unending for us. I am also helping Dan build a new pole barn on his property and whatever else we can think of.


----------



## Ernie

Wide open spaces..... Looks good Michael... Those new trees will lok great along the road...Do you get a lot of traffic out your way? You have some awesome vistas there Michael.


----------



## guest

ditto to what ernie said.. every pic.. these or the mountain ones from another thread are just awesome.. post card worthy scenery


----------



## Michael

I mainly want a wind break to the east side of the property because in the winter we get some pretty mean winds from the east (cold also) which is the road side of my property. Also to allow a little privacy from the road. I will retain some open areas to enjoy the scenary. I appreciate the compliments on the views and the vistas out from property and it is one of the reasons I bought this property. My wife and I enjoy the fact that we are only 2 miles from the freeway and have 3 different ways to town that is only 4 miles away. We live on a private dead end road and all the 30 other homeowners are on 5 acre minimum lot sizes about half the lots are greater then 10 acres so we are content with the area and we have one advantage the neighbors are Screaming distance away and we all don't bother each other to much except everybody has a hard time with the Harley mutant that got mad at me for putting dirt on the road when I was moving the dirt from one side of the property to other and I had to use the road. I did eventally get the road cleaned once I got the dirt all moved.


----------



## Argee

Maybe you should tell that Harley Mutant to go pound sand up his.........!


----------



## Michael

Well the county and state are after him for running a business out of his place without a business license, I wonder who turned him in? He is also running a restricted business (motorcycle repair) in a area restricted to farming and ag related businesses.


----------



## catmando

*Drive*

It looks like better scenery than in lower Michigan.

It appears that there is a natural slope from the road toward the back of your property. Assuming that the drive is parallel with the length of your property.

Aren't these kinds of projects fun??


----------



## Michael

The projects to improve my property have been a ongoing thing for the last 5 years since I bought this place 8 years ago and moved here 5 years ago. The major projects are just so much fun (my worst dream) but the best ones were the removal of the log cabin barn, The cutting in and widening of my driveway going to the shop. The fun of putting in the pasture fence, The regrade of the north end of my property, The regrade of the grade next to my 2nd driveway, and now rewiring my shop to 220 from 110 (so I can set up and use my arc welder). The rewire project starts in the morning and I hope to be finished getting the wire in the ground by Sunday afternoon and then it is off to help Dan Sunday to finish putting up the rest of his poles up on the barn project that he has going so we can start the building of his pole barn.


----------



## Greg

Michael,

Be sure to take lots of pics!!! Even film that you can scan later. Looking forward to hearing about this project(s).


----------



## mark777

Michael,

Beautiful, wide open property and nice shop too. 

Mark


----------

